

Detecting memory leaks in Linux Kernel & Implementing OSes in managed code. - psankar
http://psankar.blogspot.com/2010/11/detecting-memory-leaks-in-kernel.html
Detecting memory leaks in Linux Kernel in 10 easy steps &#38; Implementing Operating Systems in managed code.
======
DjDarkman
If the kernel hackers wanted a garbage collector so badly they could have
written one, the reason they probably didn't is because it's not precise. LINQ
is not a life saving feature in kernel space.

Overall I think kernels should not be written in high level languages because
high level languages hide memory and hardware, the two components that need to
be managed by the kernel in the first place.

------
wccrawford
Somehow, writing an OS in a higher-level language really appeals to me. I
doubt I'd ever get around to it, but the idea calls to me.

